# Car News -Say hello to the SP 38



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

With its 488 GTB chassis and running gear, there's also F40 design inspiration.

If you have the necessary funds, Ferrari is more than willing to build a one-off dream supercar to add to your collection. Presenting the Ferrari SP38, a one-off supercar built for one such wealthy individual. Set to make its debut at the Concorso d'Eleganza Villa d'Este this Saturday, May 26, the SP38 has 488 GTB running gear and chassis, its bodywork is all-new, the product of the Ferrari Design Center. The client, according to Ferrari, has a "deep passion for racing" and the car's unique exterior design very much reflects that. 









Ferrari says the bodywork is a radical departure from that of the 488, such as its visual mass which is now concentrated over the rear wheels with a wedge design up front. Notice how the strongly tapered nose expands towards the wheel arches, thus giving the car a more aggressive appearance over the 488. Even the headlights are totally unique. They had to be as thin as possible, thus forcing the legally required daytime running lights to be moved to the bumper lip, a design that also pays homage to the 308 GTB. Moving the side, the 488's air scoop has been concealed where the sheet metal folds in on itself from the low beltline on the door and into the rear wheel arch.










Not only does this design look incredible, but also helps to maintain air flow to the intercoolers at the base of the side windows. And then there's the stunning engine cover styling. The rear glass has been removed in place of a carbon fiber cover with a flip-up assembly. Ferrari says the shutlines slashing the flanks is a direct tribute to the iconic F40. In total there are three transversal slats slashed across the engine cover enabling heat to escape. Even the rear spoiler styling was inspired in part by the F40. The entire rear end is sort of framed, with the spoiler and wing flowing nicely into the rear diffuser, which provides even more aerodynamic agility.










Power comes from the twin-turbo, twin-intercooled 3.9-liter V8 found in the 488. With its three-layer metallic red exterior paint, the SP38 is achingly gorgeous. Interestingly, no details regarding the interior, which we assume has also been fully customized, have been revealed. Also no indication of the final price tag, but clearly this was yet another example of money being no object.



















source Carbuzz


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow!!!!!!!! Beautiful. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Not for me, i haven't been a fan of modern Ferraris for quite some time, the last modern one i liked - bar the LaFerrari - was the 575.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

That first 3/4 shot, when I glanced at it I thought it’s a GT40...

Certainly looks nice, but they’ve done nicer


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ferrari meets Lancia meets GT40 its a yes from me


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Moist right now.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

A lovely thing.

There are 'specials' made unofficially too - The Bamford Collection includes several bespoke classic creations which are rather special too


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

I love that from the front, but the back really let’s it down in my opinion!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Well, hello there!!!!


----------



## Dazednconfused (Oct 10, 2017)

Yip, that's bloody gorgeous!! :thumb:


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Gorgeous. Although I would be happier with a 250 California...


----------



## dangerB (May 28, 2018)

that is something else :argie:


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Is it me or is that a lotus evora with a Ferrari badge on.

https://goo.gl/images/nAHhL7


----------

